# 6 Month Old Mini Rex Buck!!!



## Shannon Watson (Jul 16, 2019)

I am very sad to be writing this post, but it has to be done. We are moving into an apartment due to sudden financial issues with my boyfriend and I. We are the parents of a six month old broken castor mini rex buck, and we are unable to take him with us. He has been handled daily and is very fond of humans. He is still intact, so he will be able to be bred. I was told by the breeder I got him from that he is a purebred mini rex and that she only has mini rex bunnies, but we don't have any proof of that. 

We can feed him from our hands, pet him all over, even his ears, and give him kisses. He just HATES being picked up, so we try not to do that. He hasn't been fully litter trained yet, but he's getting the gist of it. I think it's partially to do with him not being fixed that he continues to mark his territory in our room.

I bought him for $50 and his two story hutch for $125. He would come with the hutch, two litter boxes, his food and water bowls plus an extra bowl that are all attachable to the cage, a hay feeder that also attaches to the cage, and his soft blankets that we use for his bedding. I'm asking for a rehoming fee to make sure that he goes to a good home, but not too much. 

I am located in Flagstaff, AZ, but I'd be willing to transport to Phoenix or anywhere in the valley of Arizona. Anywhere else and you'd have to come get him or pay for the shipping of everything. 

Again, I am VERY upset to be making this post. He has bonded with us very well and he is my baby. If anyone can give him a good home where he'll get plenty of run time and treats, please don't hesitate to respond. I have until September to get him out.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lukaku&Onana (Jul 16, 2019)

I am so sorry to read your post and even more sorry that I can't help at all but still wanted to say that I wish a miracle to happen and you to be able to keep your long eared friend. He is one of the most beautiful rabbits I have ever seen and if I wasn't living in the UK but nearer to you I would ask him if we would be allowed to give him a home with our two. If you really have to go through with this heartbreaking step I wish for you and your little rex that you find a wonderful home where he is loved as you love him and where you can come to visit him.
All the best from London, Charlie with Onana and Lukaku


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2019)

We'd take him, but can't drive too far. Operation Roger and the Bunderground Railroad have gotten rescues to us here in Las Vegas--if you can get transport we'll give him a permanent home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 22, 2019)

We already have everything we need for him as we have several hutches and all the other stuff to set him up proper--all we need is the bunny if that helps. If anyone reading this is coming this way from there in the near future, let us know.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 2, 2019)

?


----------



## Shannon Watson (Aug 9, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We already have everything we need for him as we have several hutches and all the other stuff to set him up proper--all we need is the bunny if that helps. If anyone reading this is coming this way from there in the near future, let us know.


Sorry for going MIA for a few weeks. I didn’t want to face any replies because it is tough to let our bun go. But we really are looking to have him go with his hutch and all of his stuff. Thank you so much!!


----------

